
So You Want to Become Rich? - icey
http://techneur.com/post/1012320994/so-you-want-to-become-rich
======
pedalpete
PG's Wealth statement really stood out among the others who spoke more to
being 'rich'. Creating value is the best way to become wealthy. Being wealthy
is much better than being rich.

